# Boot für&acute;s Meer: Erafhrungen ?



## Seehund (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo alfnie,das ist schon merkwürdig, du aus Norwegen schaust dich auf dem deutschen Markt um  und glaubst hier sei das Angebot besser und wir, wie jetzt im aktuellen Fall durchsuchen den Skandinavischen Markt mit den gleichen Vorstellungen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir sind davon überzeugt, das der skandinavische Markt auf Grund seiner größeren Küstenzohne wesentlich mehr an Kunststoffbooten als Angel/Fischer/Arbeitsboot hergeben mus und suchen fleißig alle Anbieter die sich uns auftun ab. Da hat uns dein Tipp www.baatnett.no  schon einiges weitergeholfen. Vergleichbares habe ich auf dem deutschen Gebrauchtbootmarkt noch nicht gefunden. Also suchen wir gemeinsam uns mailen uns unsere gefundene Adressen zu.Viele Grüße aus CuxhavenBernd

-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Pete (2. Februar 2002)

Schickimickiboote kannste hier in Deutschland z.Zt. zu einem vergleichsweise geringen Preis abstauben, aber so eine mittelprächtige "Nutzkuh", wie du sie suchst, hab ich hier selten gesehen...höchstens bei einigen wenigen Küstenfischern...Wär ja auch mein Traum, dann müsste ich mich nicht mit dem beengten 14-Fuss-Ryds-Boot auf die Ostsee wagen...Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft       
Moderation Bilderforum[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Pete am 02-02-2002 um 07:57.]


----------



## Albatros (2. Februar 2002)

Hi alfnie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich denke auch mal, daß die Möglichkeiten solch ein Boot zu bekommen, in Norge doch viel besser ist. Bei Dem Gebrauchtboot Link, den Du vor kurzem gepostet hast, war ich überrascht über die Preise, sind zum Teil echt günstig. Wir hatten seiner Zeit mal einen sehr guten Draht zu Roger Hansvik und haben auch die Combi600 und Combi700 von ihm bezogen. Die Boote waren leider sehr schlecht an den Mann zu bringen, warum auch immer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hohe Qualität, hohes Freibord, die Boote waren auf jeden Fall klasse, aber der Preis auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die 700er ging wieder zur Werft zurück, die andere wurde verkauft. Mir ist auch kein deutscher Importeur der Hansvik - Boote bekannt, wo man mal nachfragen könnte, ob er noch was gebrauchtes in der Art hat. Ähnliche Boote, wo man ein bißchen mehr Glück mit haben sollte, wäre z.B. die Orkney Day Angler in 19, 21 u. 23 Ft. Importeur ist Volker Hagemann in Kappeln, oder die Hardy Fishing20 o. 24, Bootscenter Keser in Berlin, oder die Mayland Kingfisher von Gründl Bootsimport in Hamburg. Diese Boote laufen weitaus mehr in Deutschland, viel. hat man damit ja mehr Erfolg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn ich noch was finde, sage ich Bescheid.

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 17-02-2002 um 01:01.]


----------



## alfnie (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo allemiteinander,     ich muss etwas langatmig ausholen. Ich wohne am Romsdalfjord (Norwegen), in dem vielleicht zehn Tage pro Jahr so raue See herrscht, dass wir mit sechs-acht Meter Kleinkuttern (Holz)nicht mehr zum angeln rausgehen mögen. 
     Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich die Lust auf Holzboote verloren. Wenn ich nachrechnen würde (ich werde mich hüten) wie viele Stunden ich so mit Hobeln, Schleifen, Kratzen, Spachteln und Malen zugebracht habe, würde ich wahrscheinlich zu dem Ergebnis kommen, das ich, wenn ich in der gleichen Zeit bezahlte Arbeit getan hätte, mir ein super zehn m Boot aus einem wartungsfreiem Material hätte kaufen können.
     Mit Boot meine ich in diesem Fall ein schlichtes, sogenanntes Arbeitsboot mit selbstlensendem Deck, mit Steuerhaus, ohne Pantry, ohne Schlafplatz, aber gut Ellbogenfreiheit für 3 Angler an Deck. Zum Beispiel Hansvik 6oo oder 7oo mit süsswassergekühltem Innenborddiesel. Mit sehr viel Geduld kann man ein gutes gebrauchtes dieser Art hier vielleicht von 2o.ooo Euro aufwärts finden, je nach Zustand und Zusatzausrüstung. Bei schlechtem Wetter wäre ich aber lieber auf dem vergleichbaren Boot von Rana-Plast, das wegen einer anderen Heck-Konstruktion nicht so leicht abdriftet wie Hansvik und daher sind entsprechende Rana-Plast Boote gebraucht hier noch schwerer zu finden.    
     Hier in Norge ist nach Hansvik, Rana-Plast, vielleicht noch Carat und Tobias, bei diesem Typ Boot die Welt auch schon zu Ende. In den USA, England und Deutschland ist die Auswahl auf dem Sektor Arbeitsboot mit Innenbordiesel wesentlich grösser, vermute ich jedenfalls mal.  
    Hat jemand vielleicht praktische Erfahrung in der Richtung und mag ein bisschen schreiben ? Oder weiss wo brauchbare Testberichte zu finden wären? Oder hat einen Tipp, der mich auf die rechte Spur bringen kann ? Das wäre dufte und vielleicht kann ich mich mal revanchieren. Übrigens, hier in der Gegend fehlt eine kleine Bootsvermietung der etwas gehobenen Qualität zu menschlichen Preisen. 15 – 17 feet Boote findet man hier in diversen Schattierungen, aber nicht jeder mag die schönsten Tage des Jahres auf dem Hintern sitzend verbringen.   

‚Skitt fiske’  wünscht alfnie aus Norge


----------

